# Big Ramy shoulder session 2013



## Ironbuilt (Nov 9, 2013)

Big Ramy tossin iron ..

Big Ramy Shoulder Workout 4 weeks out from Mr. Olympia 2013 - YouTube


----------



## srd1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Jesus that guys is a monster thanks for the post IB


----------



## d2r2ddd (Nov 9, 2013)

Hmmm.... Mr O in 3yrs??? Lets see


----------



## turbobusa (Nov 9, 2013)

Awesome.   Very cool vid IB... Thx T


----------

